# red squirrels



## garyc (Oct 30, 2008)

Greetings from Northeastern QuÃ©bec. I live 3 miles outside my village. I have a red squirrel that came down from the woods. They're not good for my barn. I want to trap it in a cage and move it a few miles away, but it doesn't seem to know what bread and peanut butter are. Sometimes, grey or black ones show up, and they get caught right away, but this one doesn't respond. There's no garbage where he comes from. Any suggestions for something ELSE that might attrract him ? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have several red squirrels here that don't seem to do any harm. They share the sunflower seed feeder with the birds. They seem to spend a great deal of their time in the fall making stashes of the wild hazelnuts. I constantly find them as the wood piles get smaller. I don't know what to use for bait. I would have no problem shooting them if I had to.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I have a thing with red squirrels. They got in my travel trailer and made a mess. they also got in my cabin and made a mess.
My motto is *ONLY GOOD RED SQUIRREL IS A DEAD ONE.*

I have used plain peanut butter on a can lid inside the small live trap to catch them and *KILL THEM*, why transport your problem to some one else.
When they chewed thru the roof vents on my inlaws place and got in the attic I used apple slices on a big Victor Rat trap, that caught them very good.


 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Last summer I used some corn or bird seed andd trapped 25 gray squirrels from my yeard and took them to the state forest about 7 miles away. Had no problem with the corn I used for bait......they seemed to like it..




last


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Transporting wildlife is illegal in most places.

We don't have Red Squirrels locally but Gray and Fox Squirrels are suckers for dried corn on the cob


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Transporting wildlife is illegal In Michigan it is. A nice hefty $200.00 fine if caught. Would really like to see that fine raised to at least $500.00

As it should be, as I said why move your problem to some one else. We have people who live all around any state land.

 Al


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Having and had the same problem here. The red squirrels have chased the grays and other small animals away and seem too be rulers of the rodents.

I've found that unless your live trap has a hair trigger the red squirrel doesn't weigh enough to trip it. Lease-wise that's the problem I've had with my live trap. For bait I used black walnuts only because it is what they are eating.

I discovered for red squirrels a "22" is the only way to go.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I read just recently that nearly 80% of "re-located" wildlife will starve to death because, being a stranger in a strange land, they don't know where the food sources are.


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

My dad gets his red squirrels with a pellet gun. I'm with alleyyooper just kill them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"I read just recently that nearly 80% of "re-located" wildlife will starve to death because, being a stranger in a strange land, they don't know where the food sources are." *

I don't believe that one bit. Their not stupid critters and unless you were to move a wood dweller to the desert, they know how to find food.
they expand their range all the time on their own.

Havahart Small 1 Door Trap - Model 1077 is a great squirrel trap. this is the one I have and use most times.











 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

suet , seeds and tallow is what I would try to use , if shooting it wasn't an option 

you might also check into snares legality in your area. you can buy a dozen squirrel snares for not much cost then fins the places it likes to run like cut a pole and place it between 2 trees that show a trail between them in the snow they will usually take the bridge rather than go down to the ground.
place the snares along the pole


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

*ONLY GOOD RED SQUIRREL IS A DEAD ONE*

Couldn't have said it better myself.
I've been battling these critters for decades.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> *"I read just recently that nearly 80% of "re-located" wildlife will starve to death because, being a stranger in a strange land, they don't know where the food sources are." *
> 
> I don't believe that one bit. Their not stupid critters and unless you were to move a wood dweller to the desert, they know how to find food.
> they expand their range all the time on their own.
> ...


http://www.humanesociety.org/news/m...ildlife.html?referrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

suitcase_sally said:


> http://www.humanesociety.org/news/m...ildlife.html?referrer=https://www.google.com/



OK that explains it. They won't even allow you to adopt a dog in my area unless you have a fenced in yard.  Keep it in the house most of the time and a bunch of other crock of crap, plus pet visits.

 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

How many of them critters to make a good stew


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

How many are you wanting to feed?

 Al


----------



## garyc (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you all for the baiting ideas. I'll probably try corn and apple slices.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

From my understanding most animals that are around Pines have a nasty taste. Wondering if this holds true with Squirrels?

Around here we have Oak and Hickory.

big rockpile


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

looks just like my trap. Dropping them off in the state forest, they have plenty of food and there are no houses for miles, and I wont shoot them unless I eat them, they are fine where I put them , they can get reacquainted and have a family reunion..


----------



## Lowground (Jun 27, 2016)

Don't know if it is true or not but grandpa said the gray squirrels would eat the testicles of the red squirrels. Of course it could be the other way around. But I do know there is some disease the gray get that wipes out the red. Or it could be the other way around.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

RonM said:


> looks just like my trap. Dropping them off in the state forest, they have plenty of food and there are no houses for miles, and I wont shoot them unless I eat them, they are fine where I put them , they can get reacquainted and have a family reunion..



in a lot of places that comes with a fine , It does here in Wisconsin.


----------



## tired_gardener (Dec 14, 2016)

The forest workers here would be quite upset that you transplanted an invasive species into the forest. However, you appear to be east coast, so they are native there and might be different. You may want to see if there is a rehab center where you can take him, that way they can make sure to get him to the right location.

Here in Oregon the Red Squirrel (aka Eastern Fox Squirrel) is a non-native and one of the few animals there is no limit on the number you can shoot. "Brought to the pacific northwest by man; they are designated as &#8216;non-native, enjoy no protections, and are euthanized on intake in Oregon rehabilitation centers."


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here I rather shoot Fox Squirrels than Greys because they are so much Bigger but Greys Taste better.

Thing with any Squirrel they are Rodents and cause Rodent damage to Human Structures.

They are fun and relaxing to hunt and a good place to start for first time hunters.

big rockpile


----------

